# Picky Eater!!



## warthog (Aug 14, 2009)

One of the 2.5 months old goats, just picks out the whole corn from her feed.

I have read the differing opions on this and other sites about feeding corn to goats, but at this moment in time this is the only grain she will eat.

I have tried hand feeding other grains, different mixes of grains (we can't get premixed goat food here in Belize, we mix our own)  all the other goats get along fine with the mix, it's just this one, she is also the one that is being bullied (see my post under behaviour).

Because of the bullying I have been feeding her on her own outside the pen, with corn and she seems OK.

They have free access to browse all day and I give them grain in the morning and evening.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 14, 2009)

I only know that I've heard that goats shouldn't have much if any corn.  I can tell you also that I've had picky goats that picked just what they wanted out of the grain mixture.  I found that if I simply left them with the stuff they didn't eat, after a few days they'd get used to it and start eating it all.  Sort of like making a child finish everything on their plate.


----------



## bheila (Aug 14, 2009)

She'd eventually eat what you left for her  I had a doe who wouldn't eat her alfalfa pellets for 2 weeks.  She finally realized she loved them.  She did that same thing when it came to her goat chow.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 15, 2009)

If she were mine, I'd take the corn away from her and leave her with the other grains for awhile until she gets used to eating them. Does she have a nice alfalfa hay to eat as well?


----------



## Goatfarmer (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree, take the corn away and just give her the rest of the feed shell learn to love it!!!


----------



## ()relics (Aug 15, 2009)

You might try taking all her feed ration away for a few days...Give her extra hay...then try a feed ration specifically made for goats, maybe a pellet...She will be glad to see the feed again and I'm almost sure she would clean her plate....If not leave the feed in the feeder until she finishes it but not longer than 30 or so minutes...dump it out....try the same thing the next day...soon she will realize that she doesn't eat she won't be getting any feed ration and you will be able to get an exact reading on how much feed she actually does eat...with this information you will be able to tell if she is ever not well by the amount of feed she eats/leaves...You will also be able to tell how much to add/subtract from her feedings to change her body condition....


----------



## warthog (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I have started taking the corn out, and just leaving it for 30 minutes and dumping it.

I feel this is probably best because we can't get a premixed goat chow here, we have to mix our own.

Anyhow we will see how it goes.

Thank again.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 15, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!! It may take a few days, but she will figure it out. Once she is eating the regular grain for a least a week, you can add back a little bit of the corn.


----------



## warthog (Aug 16, 2009)

Things don't seem to be going that good.

She just seems to stand around doing nothing, she will smell at all the leaves when she is broswing but will eat very little.  She is now begining to look a little thin.

All the other goats are eating the thriving on the same browse that she just turns her nose up at.

She is very friendly, all bodily functions seem normal.

All my instincts, (although I am new to goats) tell me she has not been weaned properly.  I am tempted to try her with some milk if only to get some nourishment inside her.

Maybe this is just my thing in life, out of all my animals I have one dopey cat, one dopey dog, one dopey chicken, and maybe now one dopey goat!!

Any thoughts anyone.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you have access to Calf Manna? What about alfalfa hay?
Both are very good for her and most goats love both.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you given her some Fortified Vit. B to try to jack up her appetite?  At 2-1/2 mo., she should be eating grain, browse and hay and be more active.  Could be some underlying problem why she isn't.  If she were here, I'd give her the B and BoSe and see if that stimulates her appetite any.  (BoSe is an RX)


----------



## warthog (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions.

I feel certain she has not been weaned properly.

She is taking grain when I sppon feed her, and today there is some improvement.

Temperature is normal, so I am going with my instincts and will keep spoon feeding until she take it herself.

This is exactly what I had to do with my little buckling so he would eat his grain.

Many thanks everyone.


----------



## warthog (Aug 17, 2009)

My picky eater is getting there, I have been spoon feeding her, but tonight she took it herself, probably not enough, but it's an improvement, so I will keep at it, at least we are on the right road.

Many thanks for all your help and suggestions.

Maybe one day I will know enought to help someone else.

Thanks


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 17, 2009)

By spoon feeding, do you mean that you are handing it to her?


----------



## lilhill (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never had to spoon feed one before, but whatever works is good.


----------



## warthog (Aug 18, 2009)

When I said spoonfeeding, I meant just that

Got the food on a small spoon (teaspoon) open her mounth and get as much in as you can, hard work most goes on the floor, but each little bit counts.

And I am pleased to say it, or something worked, toady she was out browsing, had most of her grain this morning and most of her evening grain.  Not quite as enthusiastic as the others yet, but getting there.

One problem now, she likes to be with me most of the time, ah well its a small price to pay and I am sure when she is feeling stronger, she will mix better with the others.

Again thanks for your help.

I am sure I will have other questions as times goes on, all part of the learning curve.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

OH, okay, so she didn't want to eat at all and you are/were forcing it. 
Have you had her out to the vet for a check-up?  When they go off feed completely for a day or so, generally there is a reason. Taking the corn away shouldn't have made her not want to eat at all.
I would make sure she doesn't have worms/cocci or something else wrong just to sure. They can bounce around and eat for one day or 2, but then they will go back to not wanting to eat if they are sick.


----------



## warthog (Sep 2, 2009)

Well thanks everyone, just thought I would update you on my picky eater.

She is now browsing and eating fine and gaining some weight, very active and looking a whole lot better.

She will always eat the corn first and then eat some of the rest.

I am working on taking out the corn and replacing with something else.

It has been suggested barley and oats.  We can get the oats but not the barley, so we will get there just takes a little longer in Belize.

Thanks for all your help.

Forgot to mention, one slight drawback of spoon feeding her was she nows wants to be with me all the time and cries for attention if she sees me in the garden.  But a small price to pay for a happy healthy goat


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 2, 2009)

That's great news!!  I was wondering how thing were going.
Nothing wrong with a cute little goat near ya all the time!!


----------

